
Slaughterhouse-Five - DanielBMarkham
http://www.hn-books.com/Books/Slaughterhouse-Five.htm
======
KarmabalanceDeb
Time changes everything. That certainly goes for the way you feel about the
books you've read. It also changes the way you feel about books that you've
always wanted to read and are just now getting around to reading.

I like and agree with your review. Remember when the book was written it was a
much more naive time, not just for us, but for the world as well. We were
still practicing for the Russian invasion.

How can you not love a character named Kilgore Trout? Mr. Vonnegut was nothing
if not "trip-y".

~~~
futuremint
I always try to appreciate the context of the times when a story was written.
Learning a little more of the external context within which a story was
written can, at times, enhance the understanding of the story.

This might be a story that lends itself to that. Maybe. I read this book in
high school and thought it was ok then, but I didn't really understand why the
people I knew who read it thought it was so great. I didn't do any research
about the era this was written in though, so I don't really know if it'd help
or not.

It certainly is trippy though and an entertaining read in the least.

------
filosofo
The point of the book isn't so much to argue against war in general as to
argue against the idea that _war is inevitable._

The idea that war and specific acts of war are unavoidable parts of the human
condition is supposed to seem as insane and pathetic as the protagonist's
passive view of his life, a view that comes from his beliefs about time
travel.

------
ukdm
Is it just me or is the text on that page very difficult to read?

~~~
tvon
No, but in Safari I'm seeing the content column below the sidebar column.

~~~
gommm
Same here... I'm using Safari 5.0.4

------
brudgers
> _"it seemed a bit trite."_

And so it goes.

